# 5" nov 11th



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

yay finally alittle bit!

my drive home



























plowing, love the new tires


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

I like the looks of that "Box" plow. Did you fab that yourself? I would like to see more pics of it ,was thinking about adding that to my Western. Does the steel go all the way to the ground or do you have rubber on the bottom to allow the plow to trip?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

AK the truck looks great, I love the tires. I told you it was going to snow!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

looks good, what tires did you put on?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice Pictures!! I wish we had 5 inches to plow.

What tires did you end up getting?

Truck looks great.

Are you plowing more than just driveways now?...that kinda looks like a lot.

Thanks for the pics...


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the wings on the plow are what my local boss dealer, and the place i work sells/installs..they are steel all the way to the bottom.

i put on BFG trac edge, double studded 235/85 16's and they work flawlessly!!!

with the 650lbs of ballest and the new tires makes this thing unstopable!! i hardly spin at all...every season before this one i was spinning more then i wasnt...so this is a welcome change 


they are talking more snow in a few days, all i can say is FINALLY!!!!


i only plow driveways...family and friends.....the lot pic was just well i was at a stop getting some milk before going home lol


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Truck looks awsome with the black rims and new tires, imo I'd try and find some chrome trim rings, would look kick azz!

Freddy


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

awesome pics man, i was going to say that youd plow better in that lot with your plow on the ground with all the pics you took lol looks like itd be a fun lot to plow, how many drives you doing?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

tls22;632853 said:


> AK the truck looks great, I love the tires. I told you it was going to snow!


see tim was right just the other day you where getting scared now look payup whens the back rack coming ?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Smitty58;632850 said:


> I like the looks of that "Box" plow. Did you fab that yourself? I would like to see more pics of it ,was thinking about adding that to my Western. Does the steel go all the way to the ground or do you have rubber on the bottom to allow the plow to trip?


X2, do they have some sort of a shear bolts/pins? Does it still windrow at all? Does it still trip? When the edge wears down do you need to replace them too or do they offer a rubber bolt on piece at that point?

Awesome pics, cant wait for MN to get some snow... I'm still driving my Corvette everyday!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

NBI Lawn;633623 said:


> X2, do they have some sort of a shear bolts/pins? Does it still windrow at all? Does it still trip? When the edge wears down do you need to replace them too or do they offer a rubber bolt on piece at that point?
> 
> Awesome pics, cant wait for MN to get some snow... I'm still driving my Corvette everyday!


Liar, the vette was at the shop today.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;633720 said:


> Liar, the vette was at the shop today.


Yeah, but it was covered in snow  (the .25 inches we got). I did take it deer hunting last weekend though. Who can say they took a blown vette hunting?

Again great pics


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

great pics. wish we had 5" of snow. its been plenty cold at night. but getting to upper 40s during the day.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;633759 said:


> great pics. wish we had 5" of snow. its been plenty cold at night. but getting to upper 40s during the day.


All in good time Dave, wait for it..........


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;633764 said:


> All in good time Dave, wait for it..........


should i get the plow ready anytime soon?


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

are you going to share some of that snow with the rest of us


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah it will still trip if you hit somthing hard enough, i havent in the 2 years i've had the wings on...also i dunno about edges as my plow doesnt see alot of use.

they are bolted on with grade8 bolts and has some cross braces on the insides. it will throw to the sides just fine.

i only plow my own and family's drives so it doesnt get a ton of use...i havent done anything in the 7 years i've had the plow other then grease fittings/change oil in it.


the hubcaps are going back on....i lost one at 80mph the other day so i'm wiating till i have all 4 to put back on the truck...dont wanna roll without one....i HATE how it looks with the black steelies....gimmie hubcaps damnit


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Great lookin truck u got there! but as u all say "I wish I could get some of that snow" I'm all geared up n ready, but NO snow. good 2 all & safe plowin when we get it.


Yon


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

alittle new snow, they are saying possible 6-7" by the end of the weekend we'll see what happend but got around 2" by now.




























and ofcourse a new vid, this is plowing my road and then a pass down my driveway.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

You lucky. Did 302 work hard when got too much traction when push heavy snowpile?


For hubcap or paint rim to Ford grey color would look little better. My F350's rim is grey but I do want those rim on our 2001 F250 but they went metric bolt patterns:realmad:


We still work on 89 F150 I am sure it ready in Jan.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i lost a hubcap the other day and ran it over, so untill i go grab another i took the rest of them off...god it pissed me off haha but dont worry another hubcap is coming soon and it'll look nice again.

naw my lil 5.0 does pretty well. with all the ballest and plow it does take alittle bit longer to hit highway speed (70-75mph) but if you keep it floored long enough it will haha

i want more snow damnit!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

started earlier, possible 6"


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pictures, enjoy the snow!:waving:


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

how about a pic of those snow tires? close up of the tread please and thanks


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Lucky! we haven't got any snow yet. did you ever end up doing anything with the front end like putting timbrens or air bags in? Thanks 

nick


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

no i did not, since adding ballest its very level now. but i do need to replace both front springs come summer.

i will grab a new pic of the tires tonight,


i'll be doing a ton of plowing tonight..so expect pics! we did get the 6" they expected an they say more is on the way!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

sorry i forgot the new pic of the snow tires...but i'll show a pic from when i had them mounted in september.

heres pics from tonight, did alot of plow...god i missed it! like good snow plowing not tiny amounts lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics, no video?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

no, i need to make a new vid..but it was dark out so its hard lol next time i promise!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

looks like vids will be coming! 

... Winter Weather Advisory remains in effect until 3 PM akst
Sunday... 

A Winter Weather Advisory remains in effect until 3 PM akst
Sunday. 

Areas of light freezing rain will fall across much of Anchorage
this morning... turning to all snow by early this afternoon. Storm
total snow accumulations by Sunday afternoon are expected to
range from 5 to 11 inches with greatest amounts on the hillside.

A Winter Weather Advisory for snow means that periods of snow
will cause primarily travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow
covered roads and limited visibilities... and use caution while
driving.


pics and vids later  i live on hillside btw


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck, take some pics!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

91AK250;654590 said:


> looks like vids will be coming!
> 
> ... Winter Weather Advisory remains in effect until 3 PM akst
> Sunday...
> ...


Now that's a decent forecast....

Have a good time.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

they just upped it haha its coming down pretty hard, im taking a little road trip i'll get some pics.

Sunday
Snow tapering off in the afternoon. Snow accumulation 1 to 3 inches. Storm total accumulation 6 to 12 inches...greatest totals at higher elevations. Highs in the 20s. Light winds.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

91AK250;654734 said:


> they just upped it haha its coming down pretty hard, im taking a little road trip i'll get some pics.
> 
> Sunday
> Snow tapering off in the afternoon. Snow accumulation 1 to 3 inches. Storm total accumulation 6 to 12 inches...greatest totals at higher elevations. Highs in the 20s. Light winds.


Why aren't you plowing yet???


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

lol because i have **** to do today like a road trip for icecream 40 miles away haha, and i normaly dont plow till its done snowing...cept the guy up the road cant make it up his driveway in his mini cooper after about 5" so i'll prolly have to hit it tonight.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I would hate to have to plow a foot.....all at once,

I would think 3 increments of about 4 inches.

If we got that down here, I would have to plow the entire storm, then after to plow up the stuff that fell when I was plowing somewhere else.

unless your seasonal... I would then try to push as late as possible of course.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks 91ak....have fun! dam i want some snow!:realmad:


----------

